# vaginal atrophy due to bf



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

mods please move if you can find a better place!

OK I'm blushing away but bf does make my vagina like a postmenopausal woman's, to quote my OB. Tight, inflexible and easily damaged, not just dry. So I tried oestrogen pessaries a couple of months ago - and got some kind of irritation that hurt a lot (not thrush), but I was unwell with other things at the time and dismissed it as coincidence. A few days ago I tried again. After two doses I had some very light bleeding, for a few hours. Now I don't want to use that stuff again! and am resigned to dreams-only sex life for a good while longer.

My questions:

has anyone else had a bad reaction to topical oestrogen while bfing?

and

are there any alternatives to ... waiting for my cycles to kick in again? I am usually of the opinion that we were built to ensure that the baby we have gets looked after before there is a chance of getting any more babies, so am not unhappy with waiting.. really, just curious

going off to blush privately now


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I haven't tried the estrogen thingies as my MW said they weren't compatible with nursing...for everyday use/comfort she suggested a vaginal moisturizer such as Replens. I know you're not in the US, so I don't know what your options would be, but look for vaginal moisturizers and see what you can find (they're not lubricants designed for intercourse, but moisturizers designed for menopausal women).

E.g.: Replens

ETA: You're in Australia, right? Here you go: http://www.auspharm.com.au/replenstemplate.asp

And although I've finally gotten my first PPAF I still need to use a lubricant during intercourse. I really like a brand called Liquid Silk as well as one called Wet Stuff (which I believe is Australian).

Don't be embarrassed. It happens to everyone!


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

Yay! Jane thanks a lot! Replens sounds like a good thing to try, looks like it doesn't need a prescription from my doc


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

K-Y is my friend. LOL

Actually go to your local sex shop and see what they have!!! You can find some wonderful foreplay oils.

Also don't forget what you have in your kitchen, olive oil and vegetable oils do work.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:

bf does make my vagina like a postmenopausal woman's, to quote my OB.
I get so &*^% mad when I hear about OB's saying this to nursing moms.
















You are not the first mom who has heard this from an ignorant OB who does not understand that *this is a normal state for a nursing woman.* It's so sad that so few women are nursing that a doctor thinks this state is unusual.

It is God/Mother Nature/Allah's way of keeping you from having a baby too soon, by keeping you from being turned on so you don't
jeopordize your milk supply and for most of human history this would have endangered your child.

This rest period from hormones is what makes you dry. This rest period is good for your health! It is the reason bf moms have lower rates of several reproductive cancers.

Lubricate if need be, but know that it is *NORMAL* if you are dry and don't care about sex. This too shall pass.

Dang it, when I am I going to win that lottery so I can fund some real breastfeeding education in medical schools?


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by emmaline_
*I am usually of the opinion that we were built to ensure that the baby we have gets looked after before there is a chance of getting any more babies, so am not unhappy with waiting.. really, just curious*
momtwice I do understand it's normal and why it happens and I totally agree with you! it's OK! I just had this wild idea of occasionally having intercourse with my dh before a couple of years pass by again!


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

I know exactly how you feel. I experienced the same thing. When Jayden was about six months old it started getting better. I promise it is not forever. In the meantime just find a lube that you like and if you don't feel particuarly sexy know that you are not alone and that it does not last forever.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

LOL glad to hear you know it's normal. Can you tell this is a pet peeve of mine?


----------

